# حينمآ آموت آنـآ



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

* حينمآ آموت آنـآ*
* [ أهلي ]*
* سيأخذو فترهه محاولة الآستيعاآب و التصديق ،*
* س يمر شريط الذكريات اماآم أعينهم ممزوج بطيش وضحگ ومرح ،
*
*



** سيتذگرون كل شيَ عشناآهه معآا ،*
* أما [ آصدقآئي ]*
* كيف سيتقبلون خبر فقدان رفيق الدرب ؟!*
* [ من آحب ]*
* لآ آعلم كيف سيصله آلخبر ولكن يآ رب آسالك له آلصبر وآلثبآت*
* [ هآاتفيَ ]
*
*



** ستفتقدون وجوديَ بينكم . .*
* ستتعلق صورة ليَ الى الأبد . .*
* وأسميَ سيبقىَ بدون تحديث ،*
* لقد كثر مووت الفجأه*
* ف سآامحوني على كل شيَ ")
*
*




** جـدا" آعتذر ..*
* لو ... !*
* جرحتكم بيوم*
* أهنتكم من غير قصَد*
* تغافلتكم*
* إنتقدتكم بينيَ وبين نفسيَ
*
*



** قصّرت بَ السّؤال عَنكم ..*
* سآامحوني !!*
* فأنا لا أريدَ سوىَ أنَ أكونَ شيء جميل ب حياتكم ..*
* أرسُم على شفتيكم الأبتسَامه كلمَا*
* خطرت عـلى بَالكم
*
*



** 
من آحتآجنِي َولم يجدنيَ !*
* من جرحتُه ولم أعتذر !*
* * من قصّرت معه ولم أوفِي بحق!*
* - أعَتذِر منَ اعمآق قلبيَ *
* ، فلربمآ الرحيل قريبَ
*



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

ايه دا يا عم،،

انا دخلت مقريتش اساساً،،

حرام عليك يا "جدع"

متخضنيش تاني،،وفكها بئا،،؟!

اعمل دورة فوتوشوب وتبطل زعل بئا،،!!

ولا تاخد سمكه جاهزه اصطادهالك من الترعه ال قدام بيتنا،،

ربنا يحافظ عليك ويصونك بين آيديه يا آجمل من كل جميل،،

آفرح فى الرب،،

لا تحزن بل آفرح وآفرح لانه من الموت فاديكـ،،،،خلاصاً من الضيق والحزن يعطيكـ،،

؛،؛​*


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> ايه دا يا عم،،
> 
> ...


*مجرد كلمات اخى الحبيب 
ملهوش دعوة بالواقع 
نشكر ربنا على كل شى
سامحنى اخى لو كان كلامى بيتعبتك وبضيقك
فيمكننى الرحيل بكلماتى 
حتى لا يتعب احد بسببى وبسبب كلمات
اممممممم تعيش يا جميل يا اجمل من الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك ويحققلك كل للى نفسك فية
اخويا الغالى*


----------



## zaki (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*اولا

بعد الشر عليك


ثانيآ

لو كان الكلام دا كلامك فانت فنان بجد . لا ومعلم كمان
الحالة مش معتادة خالص
انك بترثى نفسك وبتوصف حال اللى اهلك من بعدك وبتوجة رسالة لهم وللعالم كلة
بأبسط الكلمات . واعمق المعانى

بجد برافو  برافو  . ​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*


Samir poet قال:




مجرد كلمات اخى الحبيب 
ملهوش دعوة بالواقع 
نشكر ربنا على كل شى
سامحنى اخى لو كان كلامى بيتعبتك وبضيقك
فيمكننى الرحيل بكلماتى 
حتى لا يتعب احد بسببى وبسبب كلمات
اممممممم تعيش يا جميل يا اجمل من الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك ويحققلك كل للى نفسك فية
اخويا الغالى

أنقر للتوسيع...


آوبس،،شوف آنتآ حودت فين،،

يآ بُني،،يآ آُخي،،يآ صَبي،،يآ قُصي،،يآ عُدي كم (ياء) فى "سمسم"  ههههههههه حرام عليك،،

مش آقصد كدأ خآلص آنا يآ جميل يآ آجمل من كل جمآل جميل،،

آتمني يكون آلواقع آكثر فرحه وآبتهآجاً بآذن المسيح،،آحنا مش عآيزينك ترحل ولآ كلمآتك ترحل،،!!

بآلعكس،،آنا آتمني آرجع آقرأ ليك تآني،،آنت بس آللي بطلت تكتب،،

وبعدين موضوع السمك دآ بجد،،آصطادلك ولا آعلمك كيف تصطآد :fun_lol:​*


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2013)

zaki قال:


> *اولا
> 
> بعد الشر عليك
> 
> ...


*الكلمات مش كلمات ولكنها تعبر عن واقع
اعيشة كل يوم
وكل لحظة واحاول اتقلم 
على اسعاد نفسى واسعاد غيرى
فلا انت ولا انا نعلم متى سوف يحن موعد موتى
واشكرك على مشاركتك الجميل نورتى يا استاذى*


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> آوبس،،شوف آنتآ حودت فين،،
> 
> ...


*موضوع السمك وتعلمنى الصراحة راحة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مرة واحد ماشى مع خطيبته وآخر انسجام فقالها "عارفة ايه هو الحب وايه الجواز؟" قالته "لا" قالها: "الحب زى النجوم 
الجميلة اللى فى السماء . قالتله"طب والجواز؟" قالها:"دى البلاعة اللى واحنا بنبص على النجوم بنقع فيها.."
*


----------



## zaki (5 ديسمبر 2013)

> *الكلمات مش كلمات ولكنها تعبر عن واقع​*



*ازاى دا بقااااااااا

هو مين يا استاذ سمير اللى بيستخدم الاكونت بتاعك فى المنتدى

انت ولا روح المرحوم؟​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *موضوع السمك وتعلمنى الصراحة راحة*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مرة واحد ماشى مع خطيبته وآخر انسجام فقالها "عارفة ايه هو الحب وايه الجواز؟" قالته "لا" قالها: "الحب زى النجوم
> الجميلة اللى فى السماء . قالتله"طب والجواز؟" قالها:"دى البلاعة اللى واحنا بنبص على النجوم بنقع فيها.."
> *



*هههههههههههههههههه

كتآآ آنآآ آآحبكــ،،آنسي موضوع آلسمكـ،بئآآ، :new6:​*


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2013)

zaki قال:


> *ازاى دا بقااااااااا
> 
> هو مين يا استاذ سمير اللى بيستخدم الاكونت بتاعك فى المنتدى
> 
> انت ولا روح المرحوم؟​*


*هههههههههههههههه
انا مش استاذ انا ونفسى بنستخدمك الاكونت
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كتآآ آنآآ آآحبكــ،،آنسي موضوع آلسمكـ،بئآآ، :new6:​*


*لا طبعا دا موضوع اووى موضوع السمك دا
واللى هقولك ولابد عن يوم محتوم تترد فى المظالم
اسود على كل ظالم ههههههههههههههههههههههه
على راى الشاعر عبد الرحمن الابنودى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويكون معاك فى كل أمور حياتك*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*اشكرك يا ابى صلى من اجلى وميرسية على ردك الجميل
*


----------



## روزا فكري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

بعد الشر عليك ربنا يطول في عمرك
وانشاء الله اليوم ده مايجيش لا علي اهلك ولا اصدقائك ولا اللي بيحبوك

وكفايه نكد بقي حرااااااااااااااااااام عليك تعبتني هههههههههه
انا عايزاك تشيل حرف ال ن وال ك وال د 
من قاموسك اللغوي اتفقنا 


ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك كل حزن وهم
:94::94::94:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*ربنا معاك يا سمير ويفرح قلبك 
ويبعد عنك اى حزن *
*ويدبر امورك للخير *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 ديسمبر 2013)

بعد الشر عليك اخويا الغالي
ربنا يخليك لاخواتك و يبعد عنك الاحزان


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> بعد الشر عليك ربنا يطول في عمرك
> وانشاء الله اليوم ده مايجيش لا علي اهلك ولا اصدقائك ولا اللي بيحبوك
> 
> وكفايه نكد بقي حرااااااااااااااااااام عليك تعبتني هههههههههه
> ...


*امين امين يارب اشكرك اختى الحبيبة على الدعوات
الحلوة دى اشكرك مستحقش محبتك الكبيرة دى 
صليلى وصلى من اجل ضعفى*


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ربنا معاك يا سمير ويفرح قلبك
> ويبعد عنك اى حزن *
> *ويدبر امورك للخير *​


*امين يارب يسمع منك يارب
وميرسية لردك الجميل*


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بعد الشر عليك اخويا الغالي
> ربنا يخليك لاخواتك و يبعد عنك الاحزان


*امين اشكرك اختى الغالية 
ربنا يخليكى يارب
ويخليكى انتى كمان
وميرسية على الدعوات الجميلة دى
ربنا يخليكى تعيشى تسلمى*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 ديسمبر 2013)

ياعم خليك متفائل
لسه امامك العمر طويل
اطرد الوساوس من مخك
الرب يحفظك


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ياعم خليك متفائل
> لسه امامك العمر طويل
> اطرد الوساوس من مخك
> الرب يحفظك


*حاضر يا بابا وميرسية على التشجيع
والمرور الجميل ربنا يخليك*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2013)

اية النكد دا ؟!
دا انا طلعت جنبك ملاك صغير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يحميك ياسمورة
​


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اية النكد دا ؟!
> دا انا طلعت جنبك ملاك صغير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يحميك ياسمورة
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههه
لا انتى ملاك كبيررررر
بينور ابيض فى ابيض 
ههههههههههههههههه
ويحميكى يارب يا يويو
وتنورينى بجد فى مواضيعى
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انت حي الي الابد في قلب المسيح وجميعنا

الحي علي الارض والميت روحيا ليس بحي

وينتظره الموت الابدي

ولكن انت مع المسيح من هنا والي الابد

وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك

ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته

اشكرك استاذ سمير

عشت في كنف المسيح


----------

